# Miniature dachshunds?



## Snowy Celandine (11 February 2017)

Has anyone here got a miniature dachshund? OH wants one and I'm trying to find out what they are like. Googling them makes me not want one but then Googling Chihuahuas would make me not want one of those either, yet the one I've got is adorable so I'd like some 'real life' opinions if possible


----------



## twiggy2 (11 February 2017)

Health problems and yappy nature would put me off


----------



## Snowy Celandine (11 February 2017)

Chihuahuas have health problems and a yappy nature too but, fingers crossed, mine seems fine health-wise at present and is only yappy occasionally when she hears sounds that she doesn't recognise at night. They have ears like satellite dishes so I can forgive her that as it's not a regular thing and I love her completely


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 February 2017)

A friend of a friend breeds and shows them and hers seem to reach their early to mid teens fairly regularly.
One I am acquainted with is elderly but is a real little character and professional hot water bottle. She has dental issues, separation anxiety and a sensitive stomach. Plus the best nose I have ever seen, she can hunt down the smallest crumb!

I wouldn't mind one. In their country of origin they still do working tests and are sent down holes!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 February 2017)

I love dachshunds, I'd love a standard long hair. I am going to see some miniature wire haired week after next (as an adjunct to another visit) so will let you know how I find them-not known many miniature personally.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (11 February 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			A friend of a friend breeds and shows them and hers seem to reach their early to mid teens fairly regularly.
One I am acquainted with is elderly but is a real little character and professional hot water bottle. She has dental issues, separation anxiety and a sensitive stomach. Plus the best nose I have ever seen, she can hunt down the smallest crumb!

I wouldn't mind one. In their country of origin they still do working tests and are sent down holes!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks CC  Maybe the minis could dig down into the mole runs with which my garden is plagued?!!! I saw that they are prone to separation anxiety which wouldn't necessarily be a problem as I am normally at home or can take the dogs with me when I go out but I still don't like the sound of it  It's very difficult to know what decision to make if you don't personally know a breed.


----------



## debsandpets (11 February 2017)

Daschunds in general I have never found them to be happy but they can and do frequently have spinal issues due to their shape etc, so never let one get overweight as it is exacerbated then. Normally easy to train although can be a little headstrong at times - friends have had them for years and grew up with lots of them in our neighbourhood that I used to spend a lot of time with too and did their training as a kid too - loved them all as they have some seriously cool characters .....


----------



## Snowy Celandine (11 February 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I love dachshunds, I'd love a standard long hair. I am going to see some miniature wire haired week after next (as an adjunct to another visit) so will let you know how I find them-not known many miniature personally.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks MoC  That would be useful. OH has been smitten ever since we stopped and talked to a chap with two mini daxies and they were so friendly and funny. I love the way they look but am inclined to perhaps get another Chihuahua although mine doesn't get on with my daughter's rescue Chi at all so maybe a different breed would be better? Difficult question to answer I know


----------



## Snowy Celandine (11 February 2017)

debsandpets said:



			Daschunds in general I have never found them to be happy but they can and do frequently have spinal issues due to their shape etc, so never let one get overweight as it is exacerbated then. Normally easy to train although can be a little headstrong at times - friends have had them for years and grew up with lots of them in our neighbourhood that I used to spend a lot of time with too and did their training as a kid too - loved them all as they have some seriously cool characters .....
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness I would not want an unhappy dog!!!! My whippet and Chi are very happy in their individual ways I think. They are both incredibly friendly to any humans and the whippet gets on with all dogs as well but the Chi is so small that she is normally scared of other dogs unless they ignore her. We never usually meet anyone on our walks though so it's not too problematic. I really hate the thought of a morose dog though.


----------



## cobgoblin (11 February 2017)

My parents had several...great little dogs. None of them had back problems..but they did get plenty of exercise and climbed lots of stairs, so we're quite muscular.
Very greedy and love to dig. Huge characters.


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 February 2017)

I think Debs meant 'yappy'? I don't think they could be described as morose!!


----------



## Snowy Celandine (11 February 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			My parents had several...great little dogs. None of them had back problems..but they did get plenty of exercise and climbed lots of stairs, so we're quite muscular.
Very greedy and love to dig. Huge characters.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks cobgoblin, that sounds more positive. OH will like your post


----------



## Snowy Celandine (11 February 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			I think Debs meant 'yappy'? I don't think they could be described as morose!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, silly me  I was very concerned about them being sad all the time. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 February 2017)

my partners daughter has one she is 8 now mabel is a short hair black and tan she is not yappy but she doesn't like everyone she won't even let some people touch her, she did have an operation on her back when she was 5 but she has been fine apart from that she has been quite healthy.


----------



## satinbaze (11 February 2017)

I have heard that there is an epilepsy problem in mini wires, this was from a breeder of standard long hairs.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (11 February 2017)

Pinkvboots said:



			my partners daughter has one she is 8 now mabel is a short hair black and tan she is not yappy but she doesn't like everyone she won't even let some people touch her, she did have an operation on her back when she was 5 but she has been fine apart from that she has been quite healthy.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Pinkvboots. I love the name Mabel


----------



## Snowy Celandine (11 February 2017)

satinbaze said:



			I have heard that there is an epilepsy problem in mini wires, this was from a breeder of standard long hairs.
		
Click to expand...

I read about this too but it only seems to affect wire-haired ones at present


----------



## debsandpets (11 February 2017)

Yes sorry predictive text !!! Yappy was indeed meant, they are lovely happy little dogs


----------



## Snowy Celandine (11 February 2017)

debsandpets said:



			Yes sorry predictive text !!! Yappy was indeed meant, they are lovely happy little dogs
		
Click to expand...

Thanks debsandpets, you had me worried there


----------



## debsandpets (11 February 2017)

Snowy Celandine said:



			Thanks debsandpets, you had me worried there 

Click to expand...


Hahaha sorry !!!!

I would love one but unfortunately the price tags they achieve are just a little bit off putting !!! I am having a whippet next I have put my foot down and told the OH that is what is happening too lol !!!


----------



## Snowy Celandine (11 February 2017)

debsandpets said:



			Hahaha sorry !!!!

I would love one but unfortunately the price tags they achieve are just a little bit off putting !!! I am having a whippet next I have put my foot down and told the OH that is what is happening too lol !!!
		
Click to expand...

You can't go wrong if you add a whippet to your menagerie. I've had some lovely ones and still have actually  Mine have always been from show stock and the current girl is very pretty but also very loyal and has surprisingly good recall even when something exciting is happening!!


----------



## neddy man (11 February 2017)

We have a 9 yr old mini smooth never had any health problems , OH has bred mini wires over a 6 yr period always kept one of each litter, had 5 at one time, never any health problems  bar a ceserian on one that had 9 pups. Walk for miles ,hardy ,loyal, very keen hunters, small enough to pick up and carry when needed . Do NOT overfeed keep their weight down and they will live a good long life .Our current one lives with 2 x Whippets and travels ,runs ,plays sleeps with them no problems.  We have had smooths, long haired, and wirehaired, personally wires are best .


----------



## Snowy Celandine (11 February 2017)

neddy man said:



			We have a 9 yr old mini smooth never had any health problems , OH has bred mini wires over a 6 yr period always kept one of each litter, had 5 at one time, never any health problems  bar a ceserian on one that had 9 pups. Walk for miles ,hardy ,loyal, very keen hunters, small enough to pick up and carry when needed . Do NOT overfeed keep their weight down and they will live a good long life .Our current one lives with 2 x Whippets and travels ,runs ,plays sleeps with them no problems.  We have had smooths, long haired, and wirehaired, personally wires are best .
		
Click to expand...

Thanks neddy man. That sounds good


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 February 2017)

Snowy Celandine said:



			Thanks Pinkvboots. I love the name Mabel 

Click to expand...

it is a cool name and it suits her.


----------



## jakkibag (12 February 2017)

I got a mini smooth puppy in November! Our old Dalmatian passed away and I was keen for another big dog to buddy up with our remaining Dalmatian, hubby put his foot down and said no more big dogs, so the only breed I really fancied was a sauasge dog! I'd done a lot of research and they are big personality dogs trapped in tiny bodies! Ours was very very quick to pick everything up, we crated him for the first 12 weeks and now he sleeps with the spotty dog on the sofa, he is hard as nails, has no fear and I don't find him yappy at all, he has quite a loud strong bark for a little dog! He is very portable and can be left on his own and taken away from the other dog no problem, when we picked him up the breeder gave me war and peace on what to do and not to do, to any normal person they might have handed him back, i presume it's to really warn off people trying to buy a headstrong hunting dog, when people have no idea, now they have become so popular, but he has been an absolute dream compared to the Dalmatians and even compared to my sisters dustbin of a lab!

A xmas pic, just because he is cute


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 February 2017)

beautiful jakkibag.

my ex's mum kept standards-in the Australian outback. They always had kelpies for working, a labrador and she had a dachs. when she wanted a pup, the whole family would travel 1000s kilometres to go and pick one up. All their dogs made old bones, talking about 14-17 for all three breeds. Massive characters and hers certainly ruled over the others.


----------



## wren123 (12 February 2017)

I think they are the lovely dogs.
However I only got to meet loads at the royal veterinary college when waiting to see our dog's  specialist. There were loads of dachshunds in the waiting room!! Without exception they had lovely personalities but it did rather put me off seeing so many in the waiting room on every visit! There were a lot of pugs too, but these are very popular dogs so not so surprising, with the dachshunds it was the fact that there were so many of a not that popular dog. This was all a couple of years ago.

They did strike me as very cute,characterful dogs though and this was only my experience and it doesn't prove anything. In fact I would love to hear this is not the case as I would love to own one.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (12 February 2017)

jakkibag, he is absolutely gorgeous! Daren't show OH


----------



## rara007 (12 February 2017)

It's worth remembering the working ones are a far cry from the deep chested modern bred ones, as are the 'healthy' ones of people's childhoods from 20 years ago. Any extreme of conformation will predispose you to issues, and it is so severe when it does occur... Breeding them to this shape as many currently are (I am sure there are 'responsible breeders still!) is a welfare issue IMO. Buying one supports that. Unfortunately it isn't as simple as keep it well and fit  Current stats it's looking like about 1/4 will have problems so it is likely yours will be fine, but that's too high a % for me to be comfortable with them as a breed.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (12 February 2017)

rara007 said:



			It's worth remembering the working ones are a far cry from the deep chested modern bred ones, as are the 'healthy' ones of people's childhoods from 20 years ago. Any extreme of conformation will predispose you to issues, and it is so severe when it does occur... Breeding them to this shape as many currently are (I am sure there are 'responsible breeders still!) is a welfare issue IMO. Buying one supports that. Unfortunately it isn't as simple as keep it well and fit  Current stats it's looking like about 1/4 will have problems so it is likely yours will be fine, but that's too high a % for me to be comfortable with them as a breed.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, have they changed so much rara007? I have no real knowledge of the breed other than recent Googlings. I am not keen on 'extreme' breeding in any animal as a rule so that would put me off although I have to admit to owning a very tiny Chihuahua (not deliberately bought to be tiny) and she has been a delight to own without any health problems so far other than a skin problem when she was very young which has never recurred.


----------



## Amicus (12 February 2017)

I really like them as they're fun dogs but would Wren's point that referral vets always have a few in, although it's less of a welfare issue than a dog who can't breathe freely there's something very heart rending about a dog screaming from disc disease. Lots of them are fine and I know a couple of vets who own them so clearly haven't been put off but they are very strict with how they're handled (no letting them jump out your arms even from knee height like you would a terrier). There's the KC breed health survey which gives some idea of current health of the breed. http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/media/16390/dachshund.pdf It's got them all grouped in one and mini's might have better backs than the standard as most seem more compact.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (12 February 2017)

Amicus said:



			I really like them as they're fun dogs but would Wren's point that referral vets always have a few in, although it's less of a welfare issue than a dog who can't breathe freely there's something very heart rending about a dog screaming from disc disease. Lots of them are fine and I know a couple of vets who own them so clearly haven't been put off but they are very strict with how they're handled (no letting them jump out your arms even from knee height like you would a terrier). There's the KC breed health survey which gives some idea of current health of the breed. http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/media/16390/dachshund.pdf It's got them all grouped in one and mini's might have better backs than the standard as most seem more compact.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Amicus  I've had a quick look but would need to spend more time reading the report to really understand the implications. OH is doing his own research too so I will give him this link as well.


----------



## Bellasophia (13 February 2017)

In Italy we have three sizes..standard ,mini,and kaninchen..(smallest)..the smaller dogs seem to have more spinal issues since they lose their structural proportion ,the smaller they are..
https://ukdachshund.wordpress.com/hindquarters/
And  https://ukdachshund.wordpress.com/fit-for-function/
A judges aspect..
http://www.gilbertk9.com/Articles/Dachshunds-QuestionsAnswered.html
USA breeder
http://www.jennyspups.net/Pages/Conformation.asp

My favorite is the wire;the ones I've met are up for anything,devoted to their owners,whilst the smooths seem to be more reserved with strangers.


----------



## {97702} (13 February 2017)

Jakkibag he is absolutely gorgeous    Lzt who used to post on HHO also has the most adorable mini smooth puppy, who is the sweetest little thing I have ever seen but apparently is quite determined and opinionated - so not to be taken on lightly! Lzt has also said that they can tend to suffer from separation anxiety.

I have no time for all the inevitable statistics about how prone they are to genetic defects - cavaliers all over again - simply choose your breeder with extreme care and ensure the relevant health checks have been done on parents etc.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (13 February 2017)

Lévrier;13485977 said:
			
		


			Jakkibag he is absolutely gorgeous    Lzt who used to post on HHO also has the most adorable mini smooth puppy, who is the sweetest little thing I have ever seen but apparently is quite determined and opinionated - so not to be taken on lightly! Lzt has also said that they can tend to suffer from separation anxiety.

I have no time for all the inevitable statistics about how prone they are to genetic defects - cavaliers all over again - simply choose your breeder with extreme care and ensure the relevant health checks have been done on parents etc. 

Click to expand...

I have to admit it is making my head spin with all the possible things that could go wrong. I don't approach anything else in this fashion, being quite decisive when I really want something even though I know it's not guaranteed to go perfectly at all times, so maybe I should just let OH go for it when he's ready?  I don't mean he's got carte blanche to go to the nearest puppy farm in case anyone is building up to a lecture, ha ha.


----------



## {97702} (13 February 2017)

I can only relate to my experiences with cavaliers, who are regularly slated on here as being horrendous creatures full of hideous defects and genetic conditions (my words/exaggeration there not anyone else's!) - yet I have known literally hundreds of cavaliers over the past 36 years who have been healthy, happy, fun loving little souls who have lived to advanced years with no problems.  I am quite sure the same can be said of daschunds or any other breed - there will be the poor quality irresponsible breeders and there will be the good ones who produce healthy stock


----------



## Moobli (13 February 2017)

If you are on FB look up Maj Evill.  She has the mini wires and is very knowledgeable.  Hers are very characterful wee dogs but with a strong hunting instinct.  They seem a lot of fun.


----------



## jakkibag (13 February 2017)

Snowy Celandine said:



			I have to admit it is making my head spin with all the possible things that could go wrong. I don't approach anything else in this fashion, being quite decisive when I really want something even though I know it's not guaranteed to go perfectly at all times, so maybe I should just let OH go for it when he's ready?  I don't mean he's got carte blanche to go to the nearest puppy farm in case anyone is building up to a lecture, ha ha.
		
Click to expand...

I did a good bit of research and felt the same, but picked a breeder carefully, my puppy had all relevant health checks and testing inc Pra which the KC have a list of all tested dogs, it's always a bit of a risk, but correct feeding, keeping weight down, good excercise and a bit of insurance will surely go a long way to keeping any dog for a decent time?
 I won't even go into all the blooming problems Dalmatians are meant to have but my last one made 13 &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## rara007 (13 February 2017)

Search for Kaninchen Dachshund and then Dachshund crufts to see the difference 

http://www.bing.com/images/search?v...hund&simid=608020362321395922&selectedIndex=0


http://crufts.fossedata.co.uk/Breed.asp?ShowYear=2012&GroupID=HOU&ScheduleID=177#2012_DSH_BOB.jpg


----------

